# I have arrived safe and sound.



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just to update you all, I have arrived. 

Firstly, I absolutely hate hostels and I hope to find a piso ASAP!!! I will update ye again later.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted. Need help, you ya gonna call? Post Busters...


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Leanne.

I think everyone on this forum is rooting for you. 

Let us know how you get on.

Steve & Jill


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to update you all, I have arrived.
> 
> Firstly, I absolutely hate hostels and I hope to find a piso ASAP!!! I will update ye again later.


Welcome to Spain Leanne and little one!

Have fun!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bienvenida!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to update you all, I have arrived.
> 
> Firstly, I absolutely hate hostels and I hope to find a piso ASAP!!! I will update ye again later.


Good luck! I remember dong all you are doing a couple of years ago with my daughter! It's all I can do to keep myself from getting back on Idealista and looking for flats for you!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome to Spain 

Fingers crossed for you and looking forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 

All your comments brightening my day, its been tough so far trying to find an apartment but its only day one. 

Ill keep you all posted. 

Oh and I don't need an NIE being a student and got a phone with the help of a landlord.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> All your comments brightening my day, its been tough so far trying to find an apartment but its only day one.
> 
> ...



Phone and NI sorted on day 1, I'd say that's a good day!

Who did you speak to about the NI, and it sounds like you met a very nice landlord to help you with the phone even though you didn't get a flat.

Are you keeping an eye out for local papers, they often have rental sections. I don't know the local papers for your area but some can be read online.

Are you going to visit the out of town area that was discussed ages ago, or are you set on a specific area? Keeping an open mind about the area could give you a bit more choice, as long as you suss transport.

Are you looking at all the rental signs stuck outside flats with numbers to ring and are you checking all the websites. I can think of Kyero, fotocasa, Idealista, thinkspain, segundamado. There's another one I can't quite remember, but someone else might- it's adverts for all sorts apart from property - Mille something??


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

brocher said:


> Are you looking at all the rental signs stuck outside flats with numbers to ring and are you checking all the websites. I can think of Kyero, fotocasa, Idealista, thinkspain, segundamado. There's another one I can't quite remember, but someone else might- it's adverts for all sorts apart from property - Mille something??


milanuncios


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Dont forget Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> All your comments brightening my day, its been tough so far trying to find an apartment but its only day one.
> 
> ...


There were definitely students getting NIEs when we got ours in Oct, but perhaps things have changed/it depends how long you're staying/I don't know! Think they were mostly Erasmus students.

Very nice landlord to help you with a phone even if you're not renting from him


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> There were definitely students getting NIEs when we got ours in Oct, but perhaps things have changed/it depends how long you're staying/I don't know! Think they were mostly Erasmus students.
> 
> Very nice landlord to help you with a phone even if you're not renting from him


Leanne, I wouldn't be surprised if legally you don't need one, but in real life you will be asked for one at some point. Your passport will probably be enough in most situations. Only time will tell!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Leanne, I wouldn't be surprised if legally you don't need one, but in real life you will be asked for one at some point. Your passport will probably be enough in most situations. Only time will tell!


And PS, according to this you _*are*_ legally required to have an NIE
Residency requirements, Article 3, letter d) refers to students
https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> There were definitely students getting NIEs when we got ours in Oct, but perhaps things have changed/it depends how long you're staying/I don't know! Think they were mostly Erasmus students.
> 
> Very nice landlord to help you with a phone even if you're not renting from him


Not all students got it last year that came from my UNI and got by. I'm an Erasmus student also. 

Yes he was so kind, probably to make it easier for him to contact me also!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

You don't legally require one as a student, unless like me I might need it for things like the crèche etc. 

So far, I think I am settled on an apartment and I don't need one. They needed my passport number as a student. I got a phone with my passport also.

I think I will get one anyway on Thursday as I'm a lot more comfortable with the city an language now rather than diving in there my first day lol


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi! 

Can't help but think it would be best to get an NI number whether you actually need it or not as a student, It could just be handy later on as you say, for crèche or something and you'd be cursing yourself for not doing it. May be a bit of a pain to get but it could be a bigger pain if you don't!!

Remember, though, your son also needs one. 

Download the form from the FAQ thread and get it filled in before you go.

How exciting- What's the flat like? Did you find a ground floor? Have you checked out the street later at night?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a thought, assuming you get a flat, you should try and organise some contents insurance so your belongings are covered as soon as you arrive. Even in a furnished flat, you may be surprised at the value of your own bits and pieces- you and sons clothes, computer, toys, CD's, etc. and burglaries, etc. do happen.

I remember it was very hard to get insurance without an NI number.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool, all sounds good, so which area do you think you will be moving to? You found any nice places?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne. Glad you arrived here safely and have managed to find an apartment.

We have all been following your story so please keep us informed about your progress.

Have you ever thought about doing a blog of your adventures?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have thought about doing a blog actually, half English half Spanish and gradually improve my Spanish lol 

So I'm going to view my favorite apartment again at 6.30 tonight and signing the contract after. I viewed it yesterday at 7.00 and fell in love, I've been thinking about it since and I've had a good sleep. 

It's a ten minute walk from the centre. The apartment block is closed off in a huge garden with a tennis court and the beach, tram and bus across the road. However, as I said the walk into the centre is only 10/15 min max so the bus won't be needed. 

It seems like a really safe place for my son especially with the gardens and no cars. Plenty of children were playing. The residents were all sitting on the benches and there was a fig tree also, it was yummy lol. 

So I have 3 bedrooms with the choice of 4, a dining room, sitting room and brand new fitted kitchen. Electric oven and gas for the water. Nice a bright with big windows and a little balcony. It's on the 2nd floor and on the roof is a big terrace for residents also. 

On the corner of the apartment block across the way is a little shop with fresh bread each morning. 

Alcampo and plaza mar are a 5 minute walk up a hill behind me.

Sea views from my balcony  

And the great news.... Bargained the landlord down to 360€ a month  i found it through an agent but my landlord is fluent English and a lovely woman so far. 

The only downfall I can find is the 10/15 min walk to the bus to UNI each day but this place is a lot better for my son and safer than the centre. So it's perfect  

I'm so excited  

I leave Friday and go home for 5 days before I return with my son.

Tomorrow I will take a trip to the UNI, I believe it's a bank holiday then also? So my NIE will have to wait til Friday morning. 

Thanks for all your help everyone  ye have been great!! I appreciate every bit of info ye gave me


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome you sound like you are in Marq. Really nice!!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> awesome you sound like you are in Marq. Really nice!!


I'm not sure I googled it, I will get the name tonight. I'm 100m across from beach you could say, near where the tram stops


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> I'm not sure I googled it, I will get the name tonight. I'm 100m across from beach you could say, near where the tram stops


Across from isla marina too I think


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Across from isla marina too I think


cool, so around avenida denia, you got all the bus routes going across there from the other end of Alicante right up to the out of town shopping centres.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> cool, so around avenida denia, you got all the bus routes going across there from the other end of Alicante right up to the out of town shopping centres.


Ya and I'm very close to plaza mar. So it's perfect, nice area. The walk is quicker then buses though as they have to go the long way I think


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Well done all round, now get that blog up and running


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done! have you got your keys yet?

Hope you like housework with all those extra rooms to clean!


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wishing you all the best, Leanne!

As you've already discovered, you don't need a NIE to get a phone/SIM - a passport is adequate. Which network did you go with? The default PAYG tariff on Telefonica is brutal, but you can change it after 30 days.

You probably won't need a Spanish bank account if you already have one with an Irish bank. You can use your debit cards (not Laser though, only Visa/Mastercard) in just the same way as at home. You may be asked for photo ID even with chip-and-PIN transactions - your passport will do. You can pay all of your Spanish bills online via the SEPA system. Your cheques (if you use them) won't be accepted, but everything else will work just fine. Most banks in Spain don't seem to charge for ATM withdrawals, but it's best to check beforehand. The ATM *should* give you a warning if a charge is levied.


----------

